# Welche Abtastrate für Headset Mikro?



## Chaosphere64 (23. Oktober 2012)

*Welche Abtastrate für Headset Mikro?*

Kurze Frage: Welche Abtastrate sollte man eigentlich bei einem Headset Mikro einstellen? In meinem Fall hat das Mikro ein Frequenzspektrum von 50 Hz - 16 KHz. Die Soundkarte nimmt mit max. 192 KHz / 24 Bit auf, aber macht hier mehr als 44 KHz / 16 Bit (oder 24 Bit?) überhaupt Sinn? Anwendungszweck ist vor allem VoIP.


----------



## XT1024 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welche Abtastrate für Headset Mikro?*

44/16 ist wohl die Standardeinstellung? Mehr ist jedenfalls Unfug.


> Der Frequenzbereich der menschlichen Stimme mit den Obertönen beträgt etwa 80 Hz bis 12 kHz


aus der Wiki. Diese 12 kHz sind aber eher hoch angesetzt. (Analogtelefon: max. 3,4 kHz und selbst das versteht man...) Für 12 kHz reichen eigentlich 24 kHz Abtastrate und bei dem Mikro entsprechend 32 kHz.


----------



## Chaosphere64 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welche Abtastrate für Headset Mikro?*

Das war auch meine Überlegung, aber ich bin halt kein Tonexperte. In der Wikipedia wird für Gesang eine Aufnahme mit 24 Bit empfohlen, allerdings nehme ich an, dass das für Studio-Equipment gilt.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Welche Abtastrate für Headset Mikro?*

Zur verständlichen Übertragung von Stimmen reicht tatsächlich schon ein sehr eingeschränkter Frequenzbereich. Wie ich letztens feststellen konnte, geht der Lautsprecher meines Smartphones z.B. nur bis etwa 300 Hz runter, ermöglicht aber trotzdem das Verstehen des Gesprächspartners (zumindest akustisch  ). Für Dein Mikro musst Du keine großartigen Werte einstellen. 44,1 kHz mit 16 bit entspricht von der Auflösung her ja schon CD-Qualität und reicht wohl für alle heimischen Mikrofone locker aus.


----------

